# Tracilea's puppy pics lol



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ok, this is going to be my puppy posting thread instead of having a new thread for each different set of pups I post.
PLEASE feel free to offer even harsh advice on the pups. Some of them I might post as not pups I would consider but just to see if as I go along I can point out "failings" of them as a breeder kinda thing, to see if I can't train my eye. 
However the following pics are from a breeder and I sooooo love the pups. Anyway, here the info and pics for what we'll call SET 1 (lol)

Ok, first pic we have mom and babies, moms pre pg weight is 4.5 pounds. pups are 2 1/2 weeks old










Next is dad who is 3 pounds and from champion bloodlines, CKC registered and father's papers including his pedigree which shows his grandfather was the 2006 Canadian Kennel Club national (all of Canada) champion are available for me to see. She gave me his name to look up which I will do later










Next is 4 of the pups


































Next is two full grown pups from the same parents


















Please tell me good things about these guys! lol


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Daddy is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

The pups that you said are grown, how old are they? they don't look full grown to me, the first ones legs aren't done growing yet I don't believe. I think it was yoshi'smom that pointed out that bone in the leg before that when it's not noticable anymore they are pretty much done growing.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

NOW YOU'RE TALKIN'. 

Ok Tracilea - you are a good student! These are MUCH MUCH better quality than what you had up for us before. I love the dad! Very pretty head and expression. Would love to see other pictures of the parents, but you are definitely on the right track. 

Here's my impressions.... (for what it's worth! ha) Will be fun to hear everyone else's opinions as well. 

Pic 1 - Mom, hard to tell from the picture but she looks OK. Not great, her head could be better. But kind of hard to tell from the little pic. Sheesh, that's a LARGE litter!! Not sure I exactly buy her pre pregnancy weight at 4.5. Especially carrying such a monster litter. I would put her closer to 6, but I could be wrong.

Pic 2 - I like the dad. Nice short muzzle, pretty expression. Nice ear placement. Front looks OK, I like his depth of chest. (Not thin through the chest). He's not stacked so he's kind of toeing out a little, but not terrible. Can't tell what his topline looks like. Rear looks OK, but again, hard to tell from the angle of the pic. He's up on his feet and not down in the pasterns so that's good. Nicely put together. Nothing stands out as "bad" about him. Very cute!

Pic 3 - Very nice little baby. Nice rounded head, short muzzle. 

Pic 4 - This puppy doesn't have as nice a head when compared to the others, from the picture. Longer muzzle, thinner head.

Pic 5 - Pure cuteness! Obviously can't tell anything, but sure is darling. 

Pic 6 - I LOVE this babies head! This would be my pick, just from the photos. Puppy looks very small and compact, nice big apple head. 

Pic 7 - This is not an adult. See the growth plates on the front legs? Cute puppy though. Looks a tad bit long in the body. May grow into herself as she ages. Nice ears. Cute face. One thing to note... when you can see the whole bottom lip, like you can in this photo - check that the bite isn't undershot. That's pretty common. Not a huge deal, but you really don't want overshot or undershot bites.

Pic 8 - another "cutesie" shot. Can't tell much from the angle, but the features are very small and petite on this puppy. She looks like she is quite tiny.

I'm jumping for joy here Tracilea. You are definitely on the right track.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the yawning pic the yawning pic the yawning pic!  omggggggggg!!!!!! IM GONNA FAINT  lol! so cute


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Some of them I might post as not pups I would consider but just to see if as I go along I can point out "failings" of them as a breeder kinda thing, to see if I can't train my eye....


I get what you are trying to do. I recommend you start at the other end of the
spectrum, by looking at the very best of dogs. Train your eye to seek their qualities.
Read up on the breed standard and practice seeking those qualities in the Chi's you see.
Make it fun. Be curious, as curious as possible, about all things Chihuahua. Go
to shows. Well, that's where I would start "training my eye" for quality dogs. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=48645&highlight=Westminster


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

These looks like an entirely different breed of dogs than the last lot...lol.

That father is very nice....many breeders use a larger 5 poundish size mother..that is probably why she looks long. She carried a litter of 6 after all.

The older pups in the picture.....just a question..how often is this pair bred ?? I am presuming that this set of pic-s is just an example of what the pups look like from past litters. 

Be careful about a breeder who breeds a pair too frequently, you want o make sure they are taking care of the dam too.

I love those sable babies..especially the last two..way sweet.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I am blinded!! lol I have fallen VERY hard for these pups. Tracy....the last pup is the one I want! lol Either him or the yawning one. I have my pick as both are availible (they are boys though! lol), I think the first 2 are female and the last 2 are male .
This is an actual breeder, not an internet ad BYB. I went right for the gusto lol I love the dad. She sent me some more pics of mom and dad which I am posting. I may go have a looksie at these pups tomorrow or sunday as well as take a look at her photo album of her previous litters, pup and current shots as she keeps in touch. Her parents (not that she lives with then now lol) breed chihuahua's as well and her grandparents used to brred and show. The dad (pup dad) who's name is peanut lol is son to her parents male who was 2006 Canadian Kennel Club national champion 

ok, mom pre pg










and another of dad  (who is doing a Brody pose lol)


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

AHHHHH! I want one!! They are adorable!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow now in that picture the mome looks small, in the one nursing babies she looks big. Pictures are so deceiving.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I can't stop looking at these pictures! I wish I could have one!! Haha, they are all so cute and the parents are aodrable too, which means they will be cute little adults Oh man, Bella needs a sibling Hehe


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol I know, I can't stop looking either!! lol Hubby is wanting a turn on the comp and telling me to get off! lol But I keep saying one more minute I can't stop looking! lol
I would guess mom looks smaller in the other pic cuz its pre pg. In the nursing pic she just had pups 2 1/2 weeks ago lol Surely she is still sporting some puppy weight ;-) lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tracilea - I am so proud of you for doing your research and not just jumping at the first puppy you saw. See what you found?! I really like the mom in the new photo and of course the dad is adorable. He is really handsome!! 

I think you will just DIE when you see them in person and you actually see IN PERSON the difference between randomly bred dogs and ones bred to the standard. I am soooooooooo excited for you.

So are you open to a boy?


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

How old is the mom? She looks like she still has those growth plates, unless she just has stubby looking legs.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Next is two full grown pups from the same parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there something going on with this one's tail? I see something like a sore and
missing hair... Could be happy tail or some other injury... She does have a lovely expression.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mom is not Standard in size or looks. Possibly bordering 6 lbs. pre-pregnancy.

Dad is nice. Looks a bit leggy and thin. The angle of the pic is lower than his level so him looking leggy can be from that. Chest is a bit concaved. The chest should come forward. Could be 3 lbs., I’m gonna say more like 4/4.5 lbs. He has a nice head, nice ear placement, nice muzzle, and I can’t really comment on body conformation because of the way he’s standing.

Pup #1 is going to look like his Dad. Can’t tell anything much more than that at this young of an age. He does have a nice head.

Pup #2 has a wide muzzle. Beautiful coloring. Again, to young to tell much other than that.

Pup #3 is a beauty. Looks a lot like #1. I think will favor his Dad, outside of color. However, a lot of that black can fade out. 

Pup #4 I think will favor Mom. Head is a bit rounded.

Young pup #5. Not done growing. Nice head. Body out of proportion. Rounded ear tips.

Pup #6. Can’t tell anything. Just a cute dainty face. :lol:

Again, Therese has given you great advice. 

Oh, how old are the pups? I’m gonna guess 3 weeks? I would wait awhile to decide. You will want to see how they mature a bit.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The closer you come to this look, the closer to standard they will be.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

T I love that dog you just posted. Really good example!

Okay so for this litter you posted I agree with everyone MUCH MUCH better. What cute pups too! Tracilea I have to say I'm SO happy that you are soaking in all this info. I know I talked a lot on your previous threads (as its obviously an issue I feel strongly on) and I am SO glad you are taking advice. So many people don't and that fact that you have makes me jump for joy. Good for you!! You are really making an effort. If you keep up all this learning and network with a lot of breeders I wouldn't be surprised if in 5 or so years you breed a gorgeous litter (with a mentors help  )

Dad is nice. I like his head. Overall he's not AS "thick" as I believe is ideal but he's still a nice dog. I don't really like mom that much. She doesn't look too large to me necessarily, but I just don't like her head much. She's cute just not very type-y IMO.
Interesting to me that they chose to breed this pair. Probably trying to improve the mothers lines heads in this breeding. You should ask them WHY they paired these particular dogs. Its always a good question to ask. They should be able to tell you what they were looking to improve on etc.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Isn't she pretty!  Fine example of the breed.

Tracilea, when choosing head shape, you want a more flat wide shape with a 90 degree stop. Hence the term "apple head." The more rounded head will be more lemon shaped, and it also usually gives ill ear placement. Just some pointers.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Littlehead, the pic of the mom by herself is a pre pg pic so its possible in that pic she wasn't completely done growing.
Tracy, yes, I am open to a male as its that last little pup thats pulling on my heart strings the most.
T, these pups are 2 1/2 weeks  So you are close heeheh
I don't like moms head as much, but I don't totally hate it either, I almsot think Willys head is more that shape, the deer type head I think.
Jerry;smom, I didn't notice the tail before. Not sure whats up with that. That pup is from a previous litter from the same parents.
I am going to go see the pups tomorrow. These pups look so different from the other ones I was seeing, its quite a difference. I can't wait to see them in person


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol I was thinking apple head was more rounded?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> ....Jerry;smom, I didn't notice the tail before. Not sure whats up with that. That pup is from a previous litter from the same parents....


is this injury being treated? I don't see a bandaid. watch for that when you go to see the pups. my concern would be the condition/care of their dogs and that there not be any illness causing this sore or hair loss...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you send me pup #3?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> lol I was thinking apple head was more rounded?


Nope, flat and wide. Look at the top of an apple, silly. :lol:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol T, yeah that makes sense lol
T, nope, number 3 might be mine lol I can't decide lol I want them ALLLLL hehehe
Jerry'smom, I am not sure I can find out about the pup with the sore, it is in a new home. That pup was from a previous litter and that pic was sent to her, she keeps in touch with people who buy her pups. I will ask tomorrow though and see what she might know.
I sent her e mail AGAIN lol and asked for some side view pics of dad and more pics of the pups lol Ok I am getting the EVIL eye from hubby, he wants to watch a movie and drag me out of puppy land where I have been living for a week LOL! There is so much info and pics to look at! hehehee I shall be back tonight though....LOL!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Please tell me good things about these guys! lol


from the photos, this one tugs at my heart
not based on anything other than those lovely little white socks 
(note: Tabitha is barking at the picture as I type this! LOL)



Tracilea said:


> lol T, yeah that makes sense lol
> T, nope, number 3 might be mine lol I can't decide lol I want them ALLLLL hehehe
> Jerry'smom, I am not sure I can find out about the pup with the sore, it is in a new home. That pup was from a previous litter and that pic was sent to her, she keeps in touch with people who buy her pups. I will ask tomorrow though and see what she might know...


oh, well, he probably got that at his new home... not for you to worry about then.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Tracilea if you are wanting to breed - you need to start with the best dog you can, read Tracy's thread here
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?p=644331#post644331

You need to buy your pup from someone who adheres to all these points, particularly the health testing and standard.

If the pup you buy has all the health testing and good breeding behind it - well then you will have great pups in the future that you can stand over


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont like their jaws? is just me or do they lookundershot to anyone else? With this is get the impression of mum and the previous bred red puppy to have to jaws anyone else agree?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I dont like their jaws? is just me or do they lookundershot to anyone else? With this is get the impression of mum and the previous bred red puppy to have to jaws anyone else agree?


I noticed this too Cheeky. Usually, when you can see the entire bottom lip when the mouth is closed, they are undershot. This puppy looks very much undershot to me. Good call! You are observant.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

the last puppy's muzzle looks sort of bubbly... is that why? undershot?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> the last puppy's muzzle looks sort of bubbly... is that why? undershot?


Really hard to tell from pictures. I noticed that too Therese. So hard to tell from pictures what the dogs are really going to look like. Usually if you stack them up and look at them closely at exactly 8 weeks - you will have a miniature version of what they will be as they grow to an adult. Before and after the 8 week mark, they go through growth spurts where things are uneven, etc. Especially after 8 weeks when they will go through a gangly, ugly stage.  

I wouldn't make up my mind on a puppy I was interested in for show/breeding until I saw it in person at 8 weeks and could do a thorough, in person evaluation. Show breeders know this and won't promise puppies to be of ANY quality at all as babies. You can tell a little what head shape will be at birth or a few days after, and then it's mainly just a crap shoot until they grow up a bit.

Reputable breeders will always sell promising puppies as show "potential" because they know that bites can go off, as well as bodies can change. No guarantees with little puppies!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha Thansk Brodysmum 

i thought so but i wondered why no one else picked this up! Not just her it looks like mum too :S I wouldnt buy a puppy from this litter  but thats IMO


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> ....Reputable breeders will always sell promising puppies as show "potential" because they know that bites can go off, as well as bodies can change. No guarantees with little puppies!


Tabitha was sold to me as a pet because her bite was slightly off at the time. It came back in line since and I think her Breeder is kicking herself a bit over not keeping her a while longer. but, she's mine now


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha lol i would be shes lovely Therese!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Tabitha was sold to me as a pet because her bite was slightly off at the time. It came back in line since and I think her Breeder is kicking herself a bit over not keeping her a while longer. but, she's mine now


oh yes - she and Jerry both are gorgeous examples of our breed. I swoon every time I see their pictures!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's hard to tell if their bite will be undershot at this age. But judging from the puppy from these 2 parents past litter, an undershot bite is going to come out somewhere. Also, that pup is built exactly like his Mom. If you breed one of the females from this new litter, you are going to get genes and traits from Mom as well. It would take years to breed out her lines, and still no guarantee they won't keep showing up. The Dad is a nice dog, more to standard, but not breeding quality in my opinion. That is if we are talking about betterment of the breed. Sure, he may throw some nice pups, but not a good start. Basically she will be starting close to scratch with this line. Even taking one of the females and breeding it to a more qualified male, it will still take a long time to get a good line going. Anyway, again, just my opinion. I do think 2 of these pups are going to look more like Dad. But the genes from Mom are still there.

I think when you are breeding you need to start with closest to standard as possible. Both parents need to adhere to the standard. So much more goes into it that I won't get into because it's been said over and over. Health testing, etc. But from what I'm seeing it won't be long that a standard Chi will be almost impossible to find. It is already hard. There are many people that are okay with a larger Chi, and Chi's that don't look like Chi's, and that's perfectly fine. But there are also many that search for months to find one that does meet these standards. Even those of us that are okay with our "pet babies," still desire them to meet the standard. They may not take any ribbons home, but they "look" like Chi's. Does that make sense? 

I hope that nothing I say hurts anyone's feelings. I'm not trying to be judgmental or critical. Tracilea asked for brutal honesty. So I hope I'm not offending anyone. In my opinion, the end decision is hers.  I think she is taking steps in the right direction.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jerry & Tabitha are gorgeous!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Excellent post T. I especially like this sentence ....

*"Even those of us that are okay with our "pet babies," still desire them to meet the standard. They may not take any ribbons home, but they "look" like Chi's."
*
This is really important. And the way that our breed can be protected. If everyone starts breeding lesser quality chihuahua's, our breed will disappear. At the very least it will morph into something else ... taller, bigger Chi's with longer muzzles and less apple head shape. The cobby, small apple head that the standard calls for will be lost.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

i wanted to be honest but not hars with my jaw comment. I understand what your saying, i agree even people who just want a pet still want it to look like a Chihuahua not over grown over/under bite etc


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been reading sites about bites, under and over and I have been reading that sometimes the bite is less important then other faults? I'm not saying/asking if its not important at all, I know it is.

I am going to see the pups today and I plan on taking a ton of pics to show everyone hehehhe.
On the breeding front....I must say I have fallen in love with the last two little males and so it is VERY seriously making me consider holding off on the breeding as it is a female I would need for that. Meaning that his lil guy would not be a breeder but just a pet.
I don't know, lol I am so confused and it is alot of information to soak in, I was thinking maybe I need more time to soak it all in and "train my eye".
The thing is. as much as I WANT to breed, the more I dig into it the more info I find on how to go about it properly. To find a good female with good lines will be more difficult here I think then it is for those in the states.
I don't know, I will have to see. But if I get one of those sweet males (which I suspect I will lol) then that pretty much rules out breeding for the time being.
Likely I will be the crazy lady who has 10 dogs if I don't watch myself! lol ;-) that was a joke by the way! lol ;-)


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tracilea-- I think most people here just want you to get a dog you will be satisfied with. It's very disheartening to read your worries about Luna's size or Willy's frailties. Please, just proceed with caution. We just want to see you happy. If it doesn't seem right, for any reason, just walk away and regroup. You can always call them back tomorrow


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see more pics! 

Tracilea, long while back I "thought" I might be interested in breeding too. After reading all of the ins and outs, I decided it wasn't for me. There is just SO much more involved than I had time for, money for, or cared to deal with. That's why I have 4 little pet babies. I have my little Chi pack, and none of the never ending responsibility and expense of breeding. 

Have a safe drive, and have fun visiting your new baby.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope it doesn't sound to anyone like I am not happy with Willy and Luna because nothing could be further from the truth  I love those dogs to death, faults and all hehehe True, Luna wasn't what I wanted, but I love her reguardless and even love her for being more sturdy for the kids. To watch her boot around the backyard in the snow is a site that warms my heart because she looks SOOOO happy lol And Willy, omg I don't even know where yo start with that boy, if I didn't have his constant love and snuggling with me, i would die  He curls so perfectly in my lap and that wee lil face is to die for


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Tracilea I think its awesome that you may put breeding on the backburner for now (or indefinitely) its SO much more important to be satisfied with the pets you have and thats really all you want. If you are in love with one of these little males and you like what you see with this breeder than its not so bad to give up the idea of breeding for a while. Just keep researching and if you eventually decide it is or isn't for you then you'll know. I think it takes a LOT more than months of research, really years IMO, to know the ins and outs of breeding. I still think if you are truly interested you should consider acquiring a show puppy and try your hand at showing and see what you think. I really want to give showing a go at some point! Just not in a position to right now 

Also I know I posted before but you should ask the breeder why they paired this male and female together. They should have a better answer than we bred them before and the puppies were cute or something haha. Like what faults in the lines are they hoping to fix with this pairing etc etc. Because I'm really curious! Because to my (not well trained eye) I don't much like the mom for a breeding prospect (though I think she's cute). So I jsut am curious as to why her with this stud.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Quinn, thats what I';m thinking, I need more time to research this because i want to do it properly. I am not sure about showing as I have no idera what is involved there, but I do want to see about attending a few shows with a friend of mine just to see.
I want to do more digging and maybe like T, I will decide if it is for me or not. I WANT it to be so I will dig like a lil mole lol ;-)
Anyway, I am off to see those cute lil babies soon.
SO, in everyone opinion, NOT in a breeding stand point....do the pups look at least good and more standard chi pet quality to you?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Also I know I posted before but you should ask the breeder why they paired this male and female together. They should have a better answer than we bred them before and the puppies were cute or something haha. Like what faults in the lines are they hoping to fix with this pairing etc etc. Because I'm really curious! Because to my (not well trained eye) I don't much like the mom for a breeding prospect (though I think she's cute). So I jsut am curious as to why her with this stud.


Very good question Quinn!!! The fact that they OWN the stud dog comes to mind as the reason they used him. Hmmmmm..... If they own one stud dog and then have a couple of females that they regularly breed to him, don't show their dogs, and aren't really looking to improve on the dogs they have - then I'd say they are just breeding because they want to have litters and sell the puppies. Not to improve the breed. 

This has been years ago.... but my champion frenchie, Piper, was bred (per my co-ownership agreement with her breeder) to the national specialty winning champion french bulldog in a state halfway across the country. His semen was collected, frozen, and shipped overnight to my vet where she was artifically inseminated. She was a little loose in the rear and this dog had a fabulous rear. They both had great heads and good toplines, and fronts. Her movement could have been improved upon. He also had fabulous cat feet and she had a tendency to spread her toes, so we wanted tighter feet. Their pedigrees were matched up and using the breeding co-efficients (a formula designed to tell how much the dog is inbred/linebred) it was determined to be a good match. They had several ancestors that were the same about 3 generations back. Unfortunately, she reabsorbed the litter and no puppies resulted. But we sure tried.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, they are more to standard. I would pick one of the ones with the apple head, though. Otherwise they are going to probably look more like Mom. 

I'm guessing from the pics they weigh around 8 to 12 ounces now. The smaller ones will probably mature out around 4/5 lbs., larger ones 6/7 lbs. And that's only a guess. Some pups can really surprise you with their growth. Plus they are still very very young. Easier to judge at 8, 10 and better 12 weeks old. I would also like to see pics of their whole body. It's really to early to tell anything, but I don't think you'll be happy with one that has the big bulky legs like the Mom and the pup from a prior litter.

Anyway, go check em' out. Better to see in person.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG!! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG I am so stunned!! They were GORGEOUS!!!!! Pictures just do NOT do them justice at all!~ First of all, I must say I was impressed and LOVED the breeder. She was a very fabulous person. She is second gen breeder, her parents bred and showed chihuahua's. She breeds but does not show at this point in time. 
I LOVED the daddy chihuahua!! OMG he was simply gorgeous! His pictures do not even do him justice. I wanted HIM! lol He is small like Willy but not as leggy as Willy lol and obviously he is not as stick thin as Willy lol. Most of all I was so shocked at how pretty the chihuahua mom was!! In person she is a little doll!! A bit chubby now since she just had pups a few weeks ago, but wow I wouldn't believe now pretty she was. Her pics look bad but she does not in person.

Anyway, the pups OMG to die for! I was stunned at how small they were. I think she said they were currently 8 oz. She said the last litter from these parents ( a year ago. This is only their second litter, she breeds coco (mom) only once a year) were the same 8 oz at 2 weeks and at 9 weeks were 20 oz, so thats what, a pounds and a half?

She does own the chihuahua dad, but she also owns another female (who is a stunningly beautiful girl) that she actually got him to breed with her but decided also to breed him with Coco to see what they would produce. 

Anyway lol here is my new baby boy....


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Sooo cute!!! My heart melted at that second pic...lookit the wittle ear!!
Congrats


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

He is lovely  you must be very excited to get him!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> Daddy is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree, he has a beautiful little stop.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh wow congratulations! He is very pretty. 

Have you decided on his name yet?

Sooo sweet x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tracilea - I am just thrilled for you!! He is a gorgeous lil guy!! I think you will be so pleased with him. Can't wait to watch him grow and develop. I'm so glad you got to meet this breeder and see the babies in person. Awesome!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww he is just precious!!
Look forward to lots more pics when you get him home!
When will that be? lol xx


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I am SOOOO excited to get him home. It is going to be a LONG wait lol. I don't have a name yet but I am going to start to think of some today. A few popped into my head but I will have to find more and mull it over. Peanut and Monkey are the ones that pop lol but I have yet to "search" for a name lol
Tracy, the breeder was so fabulous I couldn't believe it. She showed me all kinds of pics of their previous litter, showing me pics of the pups as babies all the way up to what they look like now a year later and she made me promise to send her lots of pics and keep her up to date on how he does. Her mom was there too (she is not young lol it makes her sound young to say her mom was there lol) and she used to breed and show her dogs and is basically her daughters mentor. I could go on and on lol What a huge difference between her and Luna's breeder and even the conditions of the dogs surroundings. I want to give everyone a serious thank you for encouraging me towards better things!  It was well worth it
It is going to be a LONG wait. She said they will be ready to come home the end of march/beginning of april, depending on how they are doing and growing


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

he's a little cutie  
i know it's hard to wait; but it will be worth it.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh I know it will be worth it, but I hope I don't burst with excitement before he gets home lol!! 
Although some time is good while I look for a name. Though the breeder asked me to get back to her as soon as I find a name so she can start calling him by his name


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg hes soo cute!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Which is Cujo? First pic?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol T....I have no idea lol I'm not even sure if they are different dogs, It might be the same dog, Cujo.
I have noticed the other pup in his other pics the breeder sent me , sticks his tongue out in all the pics I have seen. So I am thinking both these pics are of Cujo. Though I cannot say for sure. Do they look like the same to you? I have another thread that I posted the new pics on, I think its called Cujo and you can see from them that the other pups tongue always sticks out.
Its hard to see the diff too without seeing the second pics paws. While I was there she showed me the difference between their paws, Cujo had such small paws and the other pups paws were bigger (not Luna size big , just bigger lol)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like the same pup to me???? You have to understand that when taking pics your white balance can be different from pic to pic...even in the same lighting. Your camera can choose to use a different white balance setting therefore it makes the color look slightly off sometimes in 2 different pics & even more so in different lighting situations. Those pics look like the same pup though...the mask markings are identical in each pic if you look closely....plus the lighter colored marking on his chin.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> lol T....I have no idea lol I'm not even sure if they are different dogs, It might be the same dog, Cujo.
> I have noticed the other pup in his other pics the breeder sent me , sticks his tongue out in all the pics I have seen. So I am thinking both these pics are of Cujo. Though I cannot say for sure. Do they look like the same to you? I have another thread that I posted the new pics on, I think its called Cujo and you can see from them that the other pups tongue always sticks out.
> Its hard to see the diff too without seeing the second pics paws. While I was there she showed me the difference between their paws, Cujo had such small paws and the other pups paws were bigger (not Luna size big , just bigger lol)


They do look very similar. The coloring and markings are right at identical. But they don't have the same shaped head. The one on the Bear has a rounded head which as they grow usually means a more sloped muzzle. It's really, really hard to tell. I noticed in the other thread where you are holding the two that look the same that the bigger one has a more rounded head and sloped muzzle, so that makes me think it's 2 different pups. As they grow their markings can change a bit as you notice in the newer pics. They could easily be passed off as the same pup, though. In the newer pics the only difference I can see is their head shape and size, paw size is the same. Anyway, I was just curious. Cujo is the cutest of the 2.


----------

